# Phen375 advice/opinion



## sassysian (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know if Phen375 is any good? I was under the impression that they were a really effective fat burner & appetite suppressant? But not really knowing 'my stuff' I am possibly wrong?! After joining this forum today there seems to be some quite good information regarding fat burners, I was hoping to take something to give me a bit of a kick to help me loose the half a stone I find impossible to shift. I know that it will probably come off as I up my exercise & sort out my diet but would still like some advice.

Thanks :bounce:


----------

